# Sticky  Basic info needed with sick fish



## majerah1

I thought instead of us constantly having to ask the same things,it would be good to post a general info requirements for when people are seeking advice on sick fish.This will help us to help others I think.Therefore I think possibly the posters should copy/paste these things,and fill them in.

Tank size:
Ammonia:
NitrIte:
NitrAte:
PH/GH/KH:
Cycled,yes or no:
Number of fish:
Acclimation process:
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT):
How often between fish additions:
Waterchange schedule:
Tank temp:

And any basic husbandry that you have been doing.


----------



## jrman83

Good list. A pic is a great help also...if it is some type of ailment that can be seen.


----------



## majerah1

Thanks!Yes I forgot,a pic would help alot,especially if it has any injuries or other physical ailments.


----------



## majerah1

I decided to make this a sticky.When people need help,it would be easy to refer to what we need here,rather than typing it all out.


----------



## Pigeonfish

I also thought that if someone makes another thread about their problem and gets it solved, it should be linked here as a possible solution?


----------



## Kehy

Bumping this...seems we have a lot of posts without the info we need


----------



## susankat

Bumping this up


----------

